# ZIG Control unit SP-4 switch positions & DCU3 charger



## chrsfrm (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Guys, I know this keeps coming up but replies only direct to archived replies which I cannot see. It may be good to have a fresh one here anyway for 2008. 
Silly me, getting old, cannot remember the control panel switch positions for charging leisure battery whilst driving. There is a 3 position switch marked as such, up car battery down auxillary battery and a middle position. See picture. My battery is now flat. despite being on site for 3 days plugged in and switch to down position. All 4 fuses are OK, all power supplies Ok when plugged into mains. Now charger yellow light is OFF but fuses seem oK.

Trying to get handbook from webhosts/12voltdc site.
Could be old battery of course, or duff charger but not sure why they would have "gone" now as not used since last Autumn.
Hope you can all help. Regards, Chris.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Sorry , can't help with what position the switches on the panel should be to charge whilst driving.
The only suggestion I have is to run the engine, (not on hook up) and test the leisure battery's with a multi meter on different panel settings, until you hit on the correct position.

Charlie


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Chris, The rocker switch on the control panel ONLY determines which battery you are using your 12v FROM. The engine split charging works totally independent to your control panel & if the fuses & relays are working correctly whenever the engine is running the leisure battery should be charging. On your van the mains charger was only wired to charge the leisure battery regardless of switch position but over the years someone may have modified it to be switchable to either battery as it is a very easy modification. The charger is the original one fitted & now no longer available but there are many suitable replacements ie ZIG X 70 is what i normally replace them with. Most of the dc3's have given up the ghost by now, Steve


----------



## 122253 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Zig sp-4 charge problems*

Hey chris,
I have had the same problem as u, so i am going to charge the battery and hope its just been drained too much, the last owner reconed it was to be switched to the middle setting.

If a charge doesnt work im gonna buy some altimeters and try that way
rgd 
Si


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Was the DCU3 charger switched on displaying an amber light? Once you have plugged in the EHU and switched the DCU3 charger on it should automatically charge up your leisure battery.

Run the water pump for a minute then turn it off and test the leisure battery with a multimeter to see if it is recharging.


----------



## mooro (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi.

Got a new problem with my Autohomes Bedouin. Suddenly stopped running anything off the vehicle battery - was red light and now nothing as though no charge, but the battery works fine and starts vehicle.

Put a multimeter on the vehicle battery and is fine.

Now also very low power available off newish leisure battery. On red, and does not charge when travelling. 

The 12v runs fine off e.h.u.

Also noticed that the fridge seems to work fine on 12v, again indicating the vehicle battery is actually fine.

I checked the fuse to the positive terminal of the leisure battery and this is fine.

I don't know where the relays etc. are in these Autohome's vehicles so don't no where/how to check them.

Can anybody help? 

Cheers,

John


----------



## mooro (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't worry chaps, problem solved. Had a look at the wiring diagram, and found the two relays by the battery (red covers on them). One has a 25a fuse. Popped this out- was fine but corroded connectors. Scraped the corrosion off, and it seems to be working now. Will know for sure when I drive home if the leisure battery is charged, but the car battery is definately powering all the habitation stuff now as it should.

Cheers.


----------



## perkyboy (Dec 22, 2009)

I have created a new site for bedouin owners manuals etc can be found there http://www.autohomes-bedouin.co.uk/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've revitalised this thread as it's relevant

I got a used Zig SP-4 control panel as it small and fits just where I need it, but confused by the way it's been wired.

I can only find one diagram for it and it's not really helpful.

I don't know if my pictures will help either, but I just want to get as much out of it as possible, but not sure where to put my cables as I've never worked with switches like this. I have a fuse box dedicated to the function this switch plate provides, is it simply a matter or interrupting the feed wire for each item, as the wiring looks very complicated on the back and done in a different way.

In case you can't follow the path of the wires.
The bottom rear view is most revealing.
only the extreme right switch has 3 terminals
the long horizontal red wire connects to all switches at the top as seen and in the centre of the extreme right 3 way switch, I'm assuming this is a main feed wire, but not sure where it comes in from the fuse box, and I don't know if it's worth using the toggle switch or not.

If they'd colour coded the wires in the diagram it might have helped me more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I've got it sorted using the continuity meter, I assume that the black is negative/earth due to it having a small PCB.

Any opinions :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

After identifying the colours, I still need to provide a feed so still not 100% sure about the best way to use this panel.

HELP.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The panel switches various feeds and the LED's are a crude battery voltage indicator.

The red cable that goes to all switches is the feed OUT to everything.

CAR / AUX switch selects which battery you are taking the feed from.

PUMP is the water pump feed

LIGHTS is the feed for internal lighting

AUX1

Black cable required for the voltage sensing circuit only.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Peter I just came back in from the van after plucking up courage to connect it all up I tried it as is and it worked switching between the LBs & VB, I then wired in the new Volt meter so I can check both the VB and LBs independently, LBs showing 12.7 but they've not received any form of charge since I got them.

I started another thread on SBMCC this morning about this too.

Anyhoo, all working, picture of the simple wiring using scraps of wire, so not up to your standards, but it'll all be tidied behind a panel anyway.

Cliff said lose the LEDs, no soul some people, I like em. :lol:


----------

